# New replacement window problems



## Repsol_AL (Apr 4, 2008)

iminaquagmire said:


> I know this sounds confusing but I guess what I'm asking is is it possible to install a replacement window into a new construction opening and have it be watertight somehow?


Absolutely yes
I looked at a job the other day where people had ordered windows them selves and mixed up the brickmold size with frame size and they would not fit in the opening and could not be returned. I simply removed all of the vinyl brickmold for them and they installed them in the opening.
Wether its new constuction or replacement the only real difference is the installation technique, not the product.
I have replaced windows with new construction windows and vice versa


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

So far I removed the old window and trimmed back the new and old siding back to the celotex sheathing. I resized the sill and wrapped the opening with Grace wrap. I've mounted the window too. Now I just have to make a new jamb and casing using some PVC trim and put some j-channel around the opening to keep the vinyl siding in place. I think I've got it figured out. Pictures to come.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work.

Necessity is the mother of all innovation.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

IT WORKS! I started by removing the rest of the old window and trimming the new and old siding to fit the exterior window frame.









Wrapped with ice and water which is not complete in this pic.









And installed new window to opening. I then made a frame from ripped down PVC 1x4 and PVC brickmold. It got all caulked in place to the wall and window itself and screwed into the framing. I still have to caulk for aesthetics and put the J-channel in which I need to order in the siding color. 

















Window and siding guys should be here shortly though since I think I'm going to hire out the other two and all the siding repairs. Probably have them wrap with color matched aluminum and finish all the caulking too. I simply have too much on my plate right now.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like things got a little crazy there with the foam :laughing:... Better to clean up a mess than to miss a spot though.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

How will you be trimming the missing J-channel next to the jambs/sill? Not caulking......

Did you head flash, or use a sill slope/pan? http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...WO8aAe&sig=AHIEtbTHa3XRIv3GvYAMWrZBbBZoIUXgxw
ps. I see they will fix it........


Gary


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I had to add another 2x4 to the existing sill plate, I sloped that 2x4. There will be a head flashing bent to fit over my casing. The siding will get pulled back to fit J-channel behind it. Then the whole thing is getting wrapped in aluminum to match the other windows. I had planned on doing the this all myself but I've been overruled. Which is fine with me since I have a ridiculous amount of work to do in the next 3 weeks without having this still to do.


----------

